# new life in cyprus



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

hi there, moving out in september, just wondering what rent prices are likely to be monthly in anavargos area? Also what the avarage wage is in Paphos for the construction industry? Are there any documents i need to get before arriving in paphos? Need to get as much information as possible before we come out. Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

samtico said:


> hi there, moving out in september, just wondering what rent prices are likely to be monthly in anavargos area? Also what the avarage wage is in Paphos for the construction industry? Are there any documents i need to get before arriving in paphos? Need to get as much information as possible before we come out. Thanks



You dont say whether you want a villa or apartment or how many bedrooms.
Unless we know this we cannot give you an estimate of rental pirces.

As for wages in the construction industry, they are very low even if there are any jobs. Many people have been laid off because Cyprus hasbeen hit hardby the credit crunch and a lot of construction jobs have been put on hold or even cancelled.


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

samtico said:


> hi there, moving out in september, just wondering what rent prices are likely to be monthly in anavargos area? Also what the avarage wage is in Paphos for the construction industry? Are there any documents i need to get before arriving in paphos? Need to get as much information as possible before we come out. Thanks


There are lots of surplus construction workers all over the island at present due to economic situation. Many of those are Turkish from over the border, who commute on a daily basis or Eastern Europeans. Those workers are paid low wages because they are prepared to work for less. I have heard that their wages are around 500 - 650 euros per month.

If you do not speak Greek, your options are limited in terms of available work, even in the good times. Those sectors available to you, such as tourism, catering, construction are going through a hard time at present. Therefore, if you need to earn in order to live in Cyprus, you might like to consider widening your options and thinking of all the possible jobs you could do, exploring all contacts you already have in Cyprus, researching the internet etc.

Sorry not to be more positive but I would certainly recommend that you retain a bolt hole in Uk in case it does not work out exactly as you hope.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Veronica and John are right. There's a surplus of construction workers and wages are very low. you will struggle to get anything in construction. Contact the developers before you come?


----------



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

Arranexpat said:


> Veronica and John are right. There's a surplus of construction workers and wages are very low. you will struggle to get anything in construction. Contact the developers before you come?


Hi sorry meant to say it was a 3 bedroom appartment i was looking for in anavargos area. Thanks for the advice on the construction work, my partner is a concrete finisher to trade also does mono-blocking and drainage etc will turn his hands to most anything, and i will take what i can get, if it means struggling for the next couple years we are prepared to do this as we want so much to start a new life in cyprus so that we can give our kids a better life. Thanks


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

samtico said:


> Hi sorry meant to say it was a 3 bedroom appartment i was looking for in anavargos area. Thanks for the advice on the construction work, my partner is a concrete finisher to trade also does mono-blocking and drainage etc will turn his hands to most anything, and i will take what i can get, if it means struggling for the next couple years we are prepared to do this as we want so much to start a new life in cyprus so that we can give our kids a better life. Thanks


The cesspit drainage/sewage systems put into houses in Cyprus, even the new builds, are primitive and old fashioned - a disgrace really in the 21st century. Therein lies an opportunity for a drains conversion/modernisation business, or to make that the basis of a property maintenance venture. There are lots of those type of businesses around but not many that tackle the drains.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

The real problem with drainage in Cyprus is that there are few areas with sewers and that is why most houses have cesspits. The sewers are being installed but slowly. Cyprus is not a rich country and with the economic downturn It will be a very long time before sewers reach villages unless they are big villages that are making money from development.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

johnsymonds said:


> The cesspit drainage/sewage systems put into houses in Cyprus, even the new builds, are primitive and old fashioned - a disgrace really in the 21st century. Therein lies an opportunity for a drains conversion/modernisation business, or to make that the basis of a property maintenance venture. There are lots of those type of businesses around but not many that tackle the drains.



There is already an established British Company who are putting modern drains etc into houses in the Paphos area where the developers are a little more forward thinking.
As Babs says one of the problems is the fact that not all areas have mains sewage systems although Paphos is dug up all over the place at the moment where the new mains sewage pipes are being installed.
Man of the newer houses now have the new systems in place ready for connection to the mains sewage.


----------

